# Radio Reception



## yester64 (Apr 20, 2009)

Howdy, first i am new to this forum and i have a pressing problem with my radio.
First, its not the original radio. The original was ok, but i want it to be able to plug in my mp3 player so i bought another one which is a clarion radio with the plugin.
Problem is, that for some reason the radio works where i live, but it gets a really poor reception in other areas.
Antenna is connected, is there anything else i perhaps forgot? Oh, this nissan has the antenna build in the window, that is the rear window.
Or is that normal, the older radio had a better reception and the guy who installed it for me (i was lazy) said that it may needs a booster. ?!?!

Thanks for answering :newbie:


----------



## molaker (Sep 3, 2009)

I have the same problem I see nobody answered you I hope if I repost maybe somebody will answer you HELP!!!


----------



## midlife (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you connect the blue wire on the harness?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The blue wire is for power antennaes and won't need to be connected on a vehicle without a power antennae. Since the reception was better with the previous radio, and assuming the new radio was connected to the antennae cable, chances are the poor reception is due to the new radio not having as good of a reception capability as the previous. If that's the case, an antennae booster may help. The other alternatives would include getting a new radio with better reception or drilling a hole in your fender or quarterpanel and installing a mast antennae.


----------

